# My new video: how i use uvi's meteor



## Reid Rosefelt (May 31, 2021)

As most of you know, METEOR is software that combines risers and impacts. The gimmick is that it lets you choose exactly how long the riser is in seconds or beats. It's very powerful and has a ton of features. But when I started researching other YouTube videos I discovered that there were excellent videos out there that showed all the features. I didn't see the point in doing the same thing.

So I messed around with it for a week or two to see if I could find something personal to add. And that's what this video is about. It's not really a standard training in the features of METEOR. It's my discoveries that led to my workflow.

If any of you like the silly side of my videos (ie *LOUIE LOUIE*), you will particularly enjoy the first minute and the last few seconds of this one--as they are really stupid, even for me. I try to keep it amusing all the way through, but I had particular fun in those two places.

​


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2021)

Awesome video! Way to go Reid haha


----------



## heisenberg (May 31, 2021)

I concur! Excellent video. Instructive, funny as shit. Way to go.


----------



## b_elliott (Jul 4, 2021)

Not only was this funny, it contained a golden nugget: "Save your pre-sets". 

That alone saved my butt. All day I poured my heart and soul into a tune making my own sounds on Surge and not once had I thought about saving the unique patches I had come up with other than rely on my DAW session saves. 
Needless to say, I hit the pause button to save 'em. 
So, thank you for stating the obvious. 
Also I am such a noob with midi, I hadn't used "learn" such as you demo. Brilliant. 
I will continue to scour vi for your vids. 
Your fan, Bill


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 4, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Not only was this funny, it contained a golden nugget: "Save your pre-sets".
> 
> That alone saved my butt. All day I poured my heart and soul into a tune making my own sounds on Surge and not once had I thought about saving the unique patches I had come up with other than rely on my DAW session saves.
> Needless to say, I hit the pause button to save 'em.
> ...


Thank you, Bill. It took me a ridiculous amount of time to do this, so I'm glad it was helpful.

When I worry too much about me boring everybody, I blow myself up. I may be reaching the statute of limitations on that gambit.


----------



## b_elliott (Jul 5, 2021)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Thank you, Bill. It took me a ridiculous amount of time to do this, so I'm glad it was helpful.
> 
> When I worry too much about me boring everybody, I blow myself up. I may be reaching the statute of limitations on that gambit.


Haha.
FWIW, I also watch the ReaperMania series by Kenny Gioia. Though esteemed as Reaper's guru, he fessed up in a comment section that he would be run out of town if people knew how many re-takes/edits he makes on each video. He's a screenshot-only presenter, so it's not fly-on-the-nose edits:


----------

